# Probleme mit GUI (RMI)



## HeroicGlaedr (6. Mrz 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich programmiere momentan ein kleines Netzwerkspiel für 2 Spieler (Applet). Sie verbinden sich über RMI mit dem Server, der die Spiellogik enthält.

Wenn beide Clients bereit sind dann lässt der Server das Spiel beginnen. Die Spieler
werden sequenziell benachrichtigt, dass das Spiel beginnt.

Beim Spielbeginn soll das JPanel gewechselt und das Spielbrett angezeigt werden.
Wenn jetzt der Client benachrichtigt soll zuerst noch eine DialogBox angezeigt werden und danach
erst das Panel gewechselt werden. Das Panel wird mir angezeigt, jedoch wenn ich auf OK klicke dann
friert das Ding ein und ich kann nichts mehr machen.

Code des einen JPanels (Home):

```
private void jButtonJoinActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {//GEN-FIRST:event_jButtonJoinActionPerformed
    	if(!jTextFieldNickname.getText().equals("")){
            if(applet.getClient()==null){
                try {
                    applet.setClient(new GameClient(jTextFieldNickname.getText(),applet));
                    JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(applet.getContentPane(),"You have been added to the Queue.\n"
                            + "Please wait for the second Player to join the Game.","Queue",JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE);
                    applet.getClient().sendReady();
                } catch(MaxPlayerReachedException e){
                    JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(applet.getContentPane(),e.getMessage(),"Queue",JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
                } catch(NameReservedException e){
                    JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(applet.getContentPane(),e.getMessage(),"Nickname",JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
                } catch(RemoteException e){
                    JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(applet.getContentPane(),"Cannot connect to Game-Server.\nPlease retry later.",
                            "Connection-Error",JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
                } catch (MalformedURLException e) {
                	JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(applet.getContentPane(),"Cannot connect to Game-Server.\nThe specified URL was invalid.",
                            "Connection-Error",JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
				} catch (NotBoundException e) {
					JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(applet.getContentPane(),"Cannot connect to Game-Server.\nThe Game-Server is not running.",
                            "Connection-Error",JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
				}
            }
            else{
            	JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(applet.getContentPane(),"Client already generated","Init",JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE);
            }
        }
        else{
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(applet.getContentPane(),"You have forgotten to fill in your Nickname.","Fehler",JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
            jTextFieldNickname.requestFocusInWindow();
        }
    }
```
Code des Applets (Benachrichtigung durch Server, dass der Client das Spiel beginnen soll):

```
public void gameHasBegunSecond(){
		System.out.println("hallo ich bin second");
		getContentPane().removeAll();
		getContentPane().add(game);
		JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(getContentPane(),"The opponent Player has joined the Game.\n"+"" +
				"The coin was tossed: You may start with the Game second.","Game",JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE);
		//game.GameHasBegunSecond();
	}
	public void gameHasBegunFirst(){
		System.out.println("hallo ich bin first");
		getContentPane().removeAll();
		getContentPane().add(game);
		JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(getContentPane(),"The opponent Player has joined the Game.\n"+"" +
				"The coin was tossed: You may start with the Game.","Game",JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE);
		//game.GameHasBegunFirst();
	}
```

Wenn der Server den Client benachrichtigt, ist der glaube ich immernoch die Codezeile

```
applet.getClient().sendReady();
```
 am Ausführen. Muss ich in meinem Falle hier
Threads benutzten, um das GUI zu updaten oder was schlägt Ihr mir vor?

Brauche momentan nur folgenden Thread, um das GUI am Anfang zu initialisieren und anzuzeigen:
	
	
	
	





```
javax.swing.SwingUtilities.invokeAndWait(new Runnable() {
	            public void run() {
	            	setSize(953,659);
	            	createGUI();
	            }
	        });
```

Grüsse


----------



## SlaterB (7. Mrz 2011)

generell ist Applet ein Albtraum, den quasi niemand benutzt/ testen kann (also ich zumindest nicht  ),
selbst wenn du das irgendwann brauchst, kannst du vorher doch alles erstmal in JFrame programmieren und testen

hat das ganze eigentlich etwas mit RMI zu tun? wenn du RMI ausbaust und nur auf Benutzereingaben oder Zufallsereignisse im Programm reagierst, treten dann nicht dieselben Probleme auf?
so richtig zu sehen ist von deinem Programm ansonsten nichts, genaueres kann ich nicht beitragen

noch ein Tipp: statt überall im Programm 

```
JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(getContentPane(),"The opponent Player has joined the Game.\n"+"" +
                "The coin was tossed: You may start with the Game second.","Game",JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE);
```
usw. zu schreiben, definiere dir Basismethoden für kürzere Aufrufe a la

```
info("The opponent Player has joined the Game.\n"+"" +
                "The coin was tossed: You may start with the Game second.","Game");
```


----------



## HeroicGlaedr (7. Mrz 2011)

Hey,

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung.

Warum ist ein Applet ein Albtraum ?
Ich habe es jetzt mal umprogrammiert und es funktioniert immer noch nicht.
Ich glaube es wechselt das JPanel im Hintergrund aber zeigt es nicht an.. komisch

Ansonsten sende ich dir gern mal das Projekt zum Anschauen, vielleicht findest du
ja den Fehler. Ich zerbreche mir jetzt schon seit Tagen den Kopf..;(

//EDIT 
Habe es jetzt nochmals mit einem CardLayout versucht, um zwischen den verschiedenen Panels
hin und her zu switchen. Hat erfolgreiche funktioniert 

Ach, jetzt friert mir der MessageDialog beim zweiten Client (rechts) immer ein.. Ich habe dir ein Image angefügt, dann siehst du, wie es aussieht.

Gruss


----------



## HeroicGlaedr (9. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

Habe gleich noch eine zweite Frage:

Ich kann momentan Images aus einer .jpg Datei einlesen und auf das GUI zeichnen.
Komischerweise funktioniert es aber nur bei 2 JPanels. Beim Dritten, soll es das gleiche Image
(vergrössert) draufzeichnen, wenn ich mit der Maus über ein schon Gezeichnetes fahre.

Hier der Code:

```
private JLabel displayCard(Card card){
    	JLabel label = new JLabel();
    	CardComponent cComp = new CardComponent(card.getName().toLowerCase()+".jpg",card);
    	cComp.setScaledImage();
    	label.setIcon(cComp);
    	label.setPreferredSize(cComp.getPrefferedSizeScaled());
    	label.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter(){
            public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent e){
            	JLabel label = new JLabel();
            	CardImage cImage = ((CardComponent) ((JLabel) e.getSource()).getIcon()).getCardImage();
            	CardComponent cComp = new CardComponent(cImage);
            	cComp.setDefaultImage();
                Card card = cComp.getCardImage().getCard();
            	jTextAreaInfo.setText(card.toString());
            	label.setIcon(cComp);
            	label.setPreferredSize(cComp.getPreferredSize());
            	label.setVisible(true);
                label.setLocation(0, 0);
                jPanelPicture.add(label);
                /**System.out.println("Number of Componenets: "+jPanelPicture.getComponentCount()+"\nCoords: "+
                		jPanelPicture.getComponent(0).getX()+"/"+jPanelPicture.getComponent(0).getY());
            	System.out.println("drawn Pic");**/
            }
            public void mouseExited(MouseEvent e){
                jTextAreaInfo.setText("");
                jPanelPicture.removeAll();
                System.out.println("removed again");
            }
        });
        return label;
    }
```

Die nicht vergrösserten Images werden mir alle schön angezeigt.
Wenn ich mit der Mouse drüberfahre, dann zeigt es mir den Text der Karte im
JTextArea an, nicht aber ein vergrössertes Bild auf dem dritten JPanel.

Hier der generierte Code des dritten JPanels:

```
jPanelPicture.setBorder(new javax.swing.border.LineBorder(new java.awt.Color(0, 0, 0), 1, true));
jPanelPicture.setCursor(new java.awt.Cursor(java.awt.Cursor.DEFAULT_CURSOR));
jPanelPicture.setMinimumSize(new java.awt.Dimension(227, 367));
jPanelPicture.setLayout(new java.awt.GridLayout(0, 1, 5, 0));
```


Hoffe du kannst mir helfen.
Gruss


----------



## SlaterB (10. Mrz 2011)

> CardImage cImage = ((CardComponent) ((JLabel) e.getSource()).getIcon()).getCardImage();
==
CardImage cImage = cComp.getCardImage();
wenn cComp final ist

---

nach GUI-Änderungen 
validate();
repaint();
am JFrame aufrufen,

besser gar nicht erst irgendwann neue JLabel anlegen, sondern alles vorher bereit haben 
und nur noch CardLayout auf eine andere Seite wechseln oder ähnliches


----------



## HeroicGlaedr (10. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung.

Ich habe jetzt das Projekt refaktoriert und es funktioniert erfolgreich !

Ein Fehler bleibt mir noch: Die Message Box friert immernoch ein.

Ich bin dem Fehler auf der Spur und habe ihn lokalisiert:

Auf dem Client gibt es einen Button, der einen InputDialog öffnet.
Der InputDialog braucht eine ArrayList aus Objekten, welche auf einem entfernten Client liegt.
Über RMI wird die ArrayList vom entfernten Client angefordert. Bis hierhin funktioniert noch alles.

Wenn der InputDialog geöffnet werden soll, friert er ein. Wenn ich danach den enfernten Client schliesse, dann wird er plötzlich korrekt dargestellt und es funktioniert.

Was ich daraus schliesse:
   Der entfernte Client blockiert das Aufrufen des InputDialogs.

Ich benutze momentan noch keine MVC Architektur beim GUI.
Sollte ich das tun? Vielleicht hilft es, wenn ich das GUI über Observer/Observable implementiere?
Gibt es andere Methoden?

Für Anregungen bin ich dankbar 

Hier den Java Code fürs GUI (JForm & JPanel):

```
public void receiveOpponentGrave(ArrayList<Card> grave) {
		game.receiveOpponentGrave(grave);
	}
        public void receiveOpponentGrave(ArrayList<Card> grave) {
    	//System.out.println("tried to receive opponent grave");
    	//System.out.println(grave);
        /** Friert ein beim aufruf der Funktion Dialog(ArrayList<Card) **/
    	dialog(grave);
	}
    private void dialog(ArrayList<Card> cards){
        String[] possibilities = new String[cards.size()];
    	Iterator<Card> iter = cards.iterator();
    	Card card, card2;
    	while(iter.hasNext()){
    		card = iter.next();
    		possibilities[cards.indexOf(card)]=card.getName();
    	}
    	if(possibilities.length>0){
	    	String s = (String)JOptionPane.showInputDialog(this, "Please select the Card you want to view: ", 
	        		"Card Selection",JOptionPane.QUESTION_MESSAGE, null, possibilities, possibilities[0]);
	    	if(!s.equals(null)){
	    		Iterator<Card> iter2 = cards.iterator();
	    		while(iter2.hasNext()){
	    			card2 = iter2.next();
	    			if(card2.getName().equals(s)){
	    				CardComponent cComp = new CardComponent(s.toLowerCase()+".jpg");
	                	cComp.setDefaultImage();
	                	jTextAreaInfo.setText(card2.toString());
	                	jLabelPicture.setIcon(cComp);
	                	jLabelPicture.setPreferredSize(cComp.getPreferredSize());
	                	jLabelPicture.setVisible(true);
	                    applet.validate();
	                    applet.repaint();
	                    System.out.println("was printed");
	    				break;
	    			}
	    		}
	    	}
        }
    }
```

Der formhalber noch den Code auf dem (entfernten) Client:

```
public void requestOpponentGrave() throws RemoteException{
    	session.requestOpponentGrave();
	}
	public void sendPlayerGrave(){
		try{
			//Karten werden geklont, damit das GUI nicht mit serialisiert wird (Karte hat einen Besitzer, Besitzer hat GUI..)
			session.sendGrave(cloneCards(cloneCards(player.getGrave())));
		}
		catch(RemoteException e){
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
	public void receiveOpponentGrave(ArrayList<Card> grave){
		gui.receiveOpponentGrave(grave);
	}
```

Gruss


----------



## HeroicGlaedr (12. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe es jetzt endlich geschafft:

Musste die DialogBox über:

```
SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable())
```
aufrufen, damit Sie korrekt ausgeführt wird.

Gruss


----------

